# *Rayne* 6 months old already!!!!



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

New pics of Rayne!!! My baby girl turned 6 months old on the 17th of this month. These were taken on or around that day. She's about 55 pounds now, I'm really hoping she doesn't get much bigger than 70-75lb. I still haven't managed to get any pics of her doing PSA training, I'm always the one taking pics of everyone else training, but I'll try again soon!

Doing her "touch it", and then waiting patiently for mom to snap the picture









My little sister with our 50lb lap dog  And yes, she always has to have a ball in her mouth........always.


























Playing with Zeva (my mom's newly adopted GSD)

















My failed attempt at giving her a bed to sleep on at night

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And my favorite <3









Link to the most recent album:
Rayne 5 to 8months pictures by klamari - Photobucket


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She is frickin' gorgeous!! She looks so smart!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Rayne is one beautiful dog. She looks goofy (in a good way) and an awful lot of fun. Gorgeous pup. Thanks for showing us her pictures.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

She is beautiful! Do you think you could get me a good side by side picture of both Rayne and Ziva? I have never gotten the opportunity to compare those 2 colors and they both look like gorgeous dogs that would be GREAT to compare. What is Ziva's color called? Forgive me. I have never had a GSD and don't know much about their colors.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Your critters are beautiful and fun!!! I love Rayne's concept in how her bed should look. Please don't give her a waterbed :becky:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> She is beautiful! Do you think you could get me a good side by side picture of both Rayne and Ziva? I have never gotten the opportunity to compare those 2 colors and they both look like gorgeous dogs that would be GREAT to compare. What is Ziva's color called? Forgive me. I have never had a GSD and don't know much about their colors.


I probably wouldn't be able to get any good side-by-side shots of these two. They are pretty wiggly individually, and when they're together all bets are off. But here's a couple individuals for comparison.

Ziva is the basic black and tan, saddle back. Probably the most common color and coat pattern. Here is a side shot (sorta:wink










She will probably end up have a coloring like her mommas.......and probably the same structure (something I'm not so happy about):










Rayne is a sable, still debateable whether she'll end up be red sable or black sable (her color will keep changing as she matures). This color is less common, even though it's dominant genetically. It's the color mostly seen only in the working lines. Here is a not so great side shot of Rayne:










She will probably darken up as she gets a little older. Hopefully she end up looking something like her sire, he is a dark/black sable:










>>and don't worry, I'm a GSD fanatic, so I love answering any and all questions I can :wink:


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures - how in the world did you get them to that size? My picture that I downloaded from my file is small, but if you click on the pic, it enlarges it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Her dad is absolutely gorgeous. I always knew they changed colors, I just never realized how much.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love her sire, too. I like that he is not as sloped in the back end. Are they from working lines?


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I love her sire, too. I like that he is not as sloped in the back end. Are they from working lines?


Rayne is out if German working lines, yes. Ziva is showlines, I think mostly out of Germany but might have some Czech too.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She is so pretty!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

They're both gorgeous, but I'm partial to sables. Love Rayne! She is gonna be a big lady.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She looks like a sweetheart and a great deal of fun! Her father is absolutely gorgeous!! You just never see GSD's around here. I'd love to see you work them someday. You need to post some videos!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

they're so gorgeous!! my bf's going nuts now..lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rayne is just gorgeous!


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

she is gorgeous......the last pic I swore I was looking at my girl Kandy. I'll post some more pics of the dogs and a few when she was a pup. Thanks for the pedigree info I will check it out. I love the look of the czech line but a little bit concerned about their temparment, they are usually a bit more nervous dogs and not too friendly with people. But she is good she is a very stable dog. I had her assessed recently because I would like to get into the K9 working dogs sport and before I spend the whole wack of money. The trainer said she is good high drive, very alert, confidiant and most important very stable


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

KlaMarie said:


> I probably wouldn't be able to get any good side-by-side shots of these two. They are pretty wiggly individually, and when they're together all bets are off. But here's a couple individuals for comparison.
> 
> Ziva is the basic black and tan, saddle back. Probably the most common color and coat pattern. Here is a side shot (sorta:wink
> 
> ...


Even with the sloping back end, her momma is a gorgeous dog. I have never been a huge fan of GSDs, but I think you just sold me. Or Rayne did... Hahaha. That sable color is absolutely beautiful and, in all honesty, I don't think there is such thing as a "not so great" side shot of Rayne. She is making me drool. And her sire! Wow... 

Here's another question for ya... What is the purpose of the sloping back end and why is it so desired in the show lines? I mean, it's obvious why it's not in the working lines.

Yea, you and Rayne have definitely sold me on GSDs... Who wants Buck so I can go get me a GSD puppy??? (Magicre, I am *just kidding*. You cannot have him... Hahaha :heh


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think she is stunning. I too have never been a fan, but that's because I hate the way they breed the show lines. I always get mad when they win. I just can't wrap my mine around why they do this. How they can like the slope and not like Rayne and her father is well, beyond me.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Even with the sloping back end, her momma is a gorgeous dog.


Just to clear up any confusion, the 2nd picture is Ziva's dam. Not Rayne's. The fourth pic is Rayne's sire. Sorry I guess I should have labeled them better.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Here's another question for ya... What is the purpose of the sloping back end and why is it so desired in the show lines? I mean, it's obvious why it's not in the working lines.


The sloping topline can enhance the "flying trot" that GSD's must demonstrate in a show ring. This trot is said to be needed when GSDs are herding sheep, I think. If I'm remembering correctly, it is a more effecient movement when covering ground to circle the sheep. Ziva definately has a much more fancy, prancy, pretty, high-stepping and fluid trot than Rayne does. But Rayne has strength and power and agility that Ziva will never have. 
An extremely sloping topline (as seen in SOME American show lines) is said to even further enhance the movement when the dogs are trotting. But I don't think it enhances the trot......IMO it just ruins their structure, period. The differences between the show and working lines comes down to basically priorities of those breeding each type. I don't even like talking about the American show lines, so I'll talk about the other two major groups. 

In the german show rings, the dogs are required to have the at least a minimum of working ability, plus have it's hips tested. In order to be show your dog under the SV, the dog must have a working title--either a Schutzhund1 (a tracking, protection and obedience title) or HGH (a herding title). Now whether the titles some german show dogs have are actually legitimate titles, and not bought, is a whole 'nother story. BUT the standard is there that the dogs must be tested for temperament, health, and working ability. 
However......the #1 priority for german show lines is still the appearance of the dog. What the dog looks like. It's overall structure and show ring movement. The color. The types of things that make a dog win in the ring have gradually changed over the years, due to breeder and judge preference--and right now, the preference is for the roached back and sloping topline (which is why all show lines have it). The written standard for the GSD has not changed, but the interpretation has. This difference in interpretation and preference is also why the American show lines look so different from the German show lines and working lines. 

What makes the working lines different is that the first priority is working ability. With that comes temperament, health, longevity, correct and balanced drives..... The color and trot and degree of slope doesn't matter. What matters most a structure that will allow the dog to do it's job. Which means minimal, to no, top line angulation (in general, this decreases agility and hip soundness). Working lines breeders select for practical structure, which means the working line structure has not changed that much over the years. These breeders don't jump on the every whim and fancy that filters through the show rings, just so their dog can get that CH.

I have really good link that goes into more detail on the differences and the reasons behind it, if anyone wants it. PM me--it's off my breeders website so I don't want to post it on here and it be considered advertising.

Wow, don't get me started because obviously I can rammble!:redface:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yep, I caught that it was Ziva's dam 

I can ramble too. Don't you worry! Haha. That is really interesting. I would be very interested in reading that as well as checking out that breeder. We still have several years before Dude goes, but it's never too early to start looking for a good breeder! Wow... I feel really guilty even saying that... Don't tell Dude.

I'll PM you.

This is why I love bluetick coonhounds so much. They are still too new to the AKC to have had their standards tweaked and you would be hard pressed to find a breeder who only breeds them for show. Right now, if you want a coonhound, your dog will come from hunting/working stock. My breeder's pups are bred for hunting, but because he breeds pups who will be the best of the best on the hunt, they all turn out to be great show potential. Because he breeds for the job, he gets dogs for the ring as well. THAT is how it should be with all working breeds.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't believe I haven't commented yet, she's getting so big!!!

I love how sables change as they grow, so pretty.

I didn't even like GSD's until I discovered the working line side of things. I'm sorry, but I can't fathom the desire to own a show bred one, JMO.

Scout's (GSD/Tevuran/Sibe/???) a red sable. :smile:
As a puppy:









And now:


----------

